# Looking for a wi-fi multi-probe thermometer. NOT bluetooth



## marriedman (Sep 27, 2019)

I have been searching through this subforum for recommendations as well as going through Amazon, but the search term wifi is too often confused with wireless. And evidently wireless synonymous with bluetooth. 

The trick here is that I want the main unit to have physical buttons. I don't want to be reliant on a smart phone or computer to do everything, I just want to be able to check the status of a smoke while I am at my parents house 8 minutes away or overnight smokes.

The closest thing that I have found is the Signals Thermoworks, but that thing is over $200!

Does anyone have something they can recommend?


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 27, 2019)

Inkbird IRF-4S. Very nice unit. Easy operation
also rechargeable


----------



## bregent (Sep 27, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Inkbird IRF-4S. Very nice unit. Easy operation
> also rechargeable



But that doesn't meet his requirements. It's range is limited to 1500ft (and probably less).

The only other option that I know of other than Signals that has both an included receiver and the ability to do Wifi/internet is Thermoworks Smoke + Gateway. That will cost less than Signals, but is only 2 probes.

Devices like Fireboard are great, but you need to either go to the main transmitter or use your phone to check temps.

Edit: You might need to clarify what you want. Signals has no receiver, so it requires that you go to the smoker, or use your phone to check temps. Fireboard does this as well. Tappecue is another option. Either way, you're going to spend around $200 bucks.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 27, 2019)

I always have to put a plug in for Fireboard. Cloud connected so you can monitor temps from anywhere there is an internet connection, great charting capabilities, ability to remember cooking sessions with notes, Handles up to six probes, outstanding build quality, works with Alexa or Google assistant, various alerts (text, application, etc), a fan controller for charcoal or stick burners, and more, AND you can do/see everything from the main unit! I get that they are a little more expensive, but IMHO, worth every penny.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 27, 2019)

The signal range on wi-fi and blutooth is far less than your 8 minute drive. Therefore you will need to rely on an internet connection to relay the information.


----------



## marriedman (Sep 27, 2019)

That Fireboard looks pretty darn nice, but it is close to the Signals price. I don't need the cloud integration, in fact I admit they creep me out. Like many things, it seems the best way to save money in the long run is to perhaps spend more in the beginning. Thanks for the info so far people, I honestly appreciate it!


----------



## marriedman (Sep 27, 2019)

Gentlemen, talk about serendipity! I just happen to luck into a brand new Thermoworks Signals 4 probe for $162 even shipped to my door. I had a PayPal giftcard, a coupon, and a best offer accpted on ebay!

Thanks again for the input everyone.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 27, 2019)

marriedman said:


> That Fireboard looks pretty darn nice, but it is close to the Signals price. I don't need the cloud integration, in fact I admit they creep me out. Like many things, *it seems the best way to save money in the long run is to perhaps spend more in the beginning.* Thanks for the info so far people, I honestly appreciate it!



I like your way of thinking...


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 28, 2019)

bregent said:


> But that doesn't meet his requirements. It's range is limited to 1500ft (and probably less).
> 
> The only other option that I know of other than Signals that has both an included receiver and the ability to do Wifi/internet is Thermoworks Smoke + Gateway. That will cost less than Signals, but is only 2 probes.
> 
> ...



Whoops didn't read post completely, disregard


----------



## marriedman (Jul 5, 2020)

I wanted to revisit this thread since I have put in some real time with the Thermoworks Signals.  

If all you want to use is a multiprobe digitial thermometer and you don't care about smartphone integration or the ability to check temps while away from the smoker, the Signals works well.  

If you want any sort of remote access or smartphone integration, you will hate this stupid machine, the infernal app, and the people at Thermoworks.  Everything from the app, the customer service, and the accessories I have purchased have been disappointing. The thermometer works great, but the app is incredibly bad. And it is necessary to update the firmware on the Signals. And evidently there are many firmware issues because they keep pushing out updates. 

Oh, there are actually two apps now for them, the main interface app and the updater. Many times both will freeze in the middle of the update leaving you with a "soft-bricked" device.  Calling for support will only provide you with someone reading from a script and the frequent result in them telling you to factory reset the thing. The case they recommend is generic and not specifically designed for the Signals. It is ill fitting and cheaply made. Better off going to Harbor Freight and getting a foam lined case and cutting the foam to fit!

I could go on and on about my disappointment with Thermoworks in general, but let just leave it said that I wish I had gone the Fireboard route, even if it would have cost me more money in the long run.


----------



## marriedman (Jul 5, 2020)

OH! I almost forgot to mention - Cloud integration is a part of Thermoworks as well, which I was hoping to avoid. That's how their remote reviewing works. Or rather, how it is supposed to work.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok so too little too late but check out the Inkbird *IBBQ-4T. Much less expensive but works well.*


----------



## marriedman (Jul 6, 2020)

That's a good sounding product, too bad it wasn't out when I was looking. If something happens to this current one or I just can't take it anymore, I may consider getting one of these. Or maybe a gift for my dad!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 6, 2020)

I've used it a few times now. I really like it.


----------



## RustyMonson (Jul 7, 2020)

I have never had these issues.  I use the app often I have not had any problems.  I use it to track temps for my notes as I fiddle with different charcoal combos and try to get the most consistent/longest cooks.   I know they have a new app that should salve all your problems.  

I will say one of the best things about Thermoworks is customer service and their durability.   I own A LOT of their stuff and as a competition cook, I put them through the wringer.  From my time in restaurants I have used a lot of different thermometers and they all gave me fits.  I became a fan when I bought some of their stuff for cooking the restaurant and I  have it still today and it is still ticking like a champ.   I have friends who own other products and they don't have the same luck.  Also, I am pretty sure Fireboard uses cloud integration.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 7, 2020)

I will say the same thing about their customer service...  I've not found any better (except for Todd at A MAZ N Products)... I've  broke things on my own (long after warranty was out) and called to buy replacements..  Every time they said there was no charge for the replacement parts...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 7, 2020)

RustyMonson said:


> best things about Thermoworks is customer service


 

This was suppose to go in the reply above ^^^^^


----------



## marriedman (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, Fireboard and their cloud integration is why I decided on the Signals originally.  I was very disappointed to find out that Signals utilized it as well. 

The new app is the firmware updater. I have had to do the firmware update on my last three smokes.  Intead of solving any problems, it just gives me two apps to get frustration from. 

I'm glad that you have had success with  their products & support, I just don't seem to have that luck. I'm going to label this a product similar to a Chrysler product. Lots of people like them and are life long customers. I've had nothing but troubles with both of them and will most likely never own another one after this one.


----------



## RustyMonson (Jul 8, 2020)

marriedman said:


> Yes, Fireboard and their cloud integration is why I decided on the Signals originally.  I was very disappointed to find out that Signals utilized it as well.
> 
> The new app is the firmware updater. I have had to do the firmware update on my last three smokes.  Intead of solving any problems, it just gives me two apps to get frustration from.
> 
> I'm glad that you have had success with  their products & support, I just don't seem to have that luck. I'm going to label this a product similar to a Chrysler product. Lots of people like them and are life long customers. I've had nothing but troubles with both of them and will most likely never own another one after this one.



I get that.  I am in the love everything about them camp....  The jury is still out on Chryslers though.


----------



## whistlepig (Jul 26, 2020)

I am still experimentig with remote thermometers. Presently I have a Thermoworks Smoke 2 . It's a nice setup but will not work well through walls. I can't use it for an overnight smoke while I'm the bed. Accuracy is good but still I think I could do better. Best accuracy I have found is the built in thermometer on my Masterbuilt 560. This uses an app for my Iphone that works but because we are rural cell phone reception is spotty.  It works while I am awake but don't trust my cell phone reception to an overnight smoke.


----------

